# Computer forensic classes



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

Anybody have recommendations of any computer classes in the state that deal with things such as Myspace, Facebook, and general email. I'm thinking along the lines of computer forensics...investigative techniques for other issues that seem to be more popular with the use of the computer? Feel free to PM me and thanks for your help.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Computer Crimes (8 hrs.)
12/8/2006
MPTC Plymouth, MA

1 Day Advanced Computer Crimes
January 16, 2007

April 16, 2007
2 Day Computer Crimes
November 7 and 8, 2006

MPTC Boyslton, MA

Call the academies for more info, you need to be sponsored by a municipal PD


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info... Hmm ok I see its a MPTC class altho I work for a private college. Thanks for the reply though :grin:


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

Curry College offers a course in computer forensic for police officers (anyone can take it). The course is supposed to be pretty dam good. The course also includes other internet crimes people face now a days as well. There was an artcle in the Brockton Enterprise about the course a few months back.


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome, Thank you


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Skiierxxx06 said:


> Anybody have recommendations of any computer classes in the state that deal with things such as Myspace, Facebook, and general email. I'm thinking along the lines of computer forensics...investigative techniques for other issues that seem to be more popular with the use of the computer? Feel free to PM me and thanks for your help.


Check SRR Training. I attended a top notch course related to internet child predator investigations. It was a two day course, NESPIN sponsored and well worth it. Much more than what the MPTC will have to offer. There is a link to SRR Training directly under the Training Classes and Course Information heading for this thread.


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

awesome thanks, yup I've noticed a class for in-service for next year as well...


----------

